# 

## gaultier

Witam wszystkich,
Dotychczas zazwyczaj czytałem posty, które tu znalazłem, ale teraz potrzebuję waszej pomocy.
Rozbudowuję dom poprzez dobudowanie klatki schodowej i poszerzenie powierzchni pierwszej kondygnacji o nawis mieszkalny podparty na dwóch słupach. 
Planowałem zalać słupy, które będą podpierać nawis mieszkalny w dwóch etapach, I na wysokość około 120 cm, tj, 50 cm powyżej powierzchni gruntu, powyżej powierzchni gruntu, II razem z podciągami. Ale jak to często bywa pojawił się doradca który zasiał we mnie wątpliwość. Ponieważ nie znalazłem nigdzie informacji na ten temat, poza ogólnymi stwierdzeniami, że nie powinno się wylewać słupów na raty. 

Zapomniałem napisać, że całkowita wysokość słupa wyniesie od stopy do podciągu ~ 450 cm.

Pytanie moje jest jak prawidłowo powinno się wykonać takie słupy oraz czy dopuszczalne będzie moje rozwiązanie. Proszę o wasze opinie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ......Planowałem zalać słupy, które będą podpierać nawis mieszkalny w dwóch etapach, I na wysokość około 120 cm, tj, 50 cm powyżej powierzchni gruntu, powyżej powierzchni gruntu, II razem z podciągami. Ale jak to często bywa pojawił się doradca który zasiał we mnie wątpliwość. Ponieważ nie znalazłem nigdzie informacji na ten temat, poza ogólnymi stwierdzeniami, że nie powinno się wylewać słupów na raty. 
> 
> Zapomniałem napisać, że całkowita wysokość słupa wyniesie od stopy do podciągu ~ 450 cm.
> 
> Pytanie moje jest jak prawidłowo powinno się wykonać takie słupy oraz czy dopuszczalne będzie moje rozwiązanie. Proszę o wasze opinie.


Witam. Ktoś Ci dobrze podpowiedział, słupy powinno zalewać się w całości, zwłaszcza takie wysokie. Bo jak zalejesz osobno po związaniu tego pierwszego lania to ta druga dolewka nie zwiaże się prawidłowo z pierwszą i prawie na pewno będzie pękać na łączeniu. Nie będzie to już słup monolityczny. Ja proponuje wypożyczyć odpowiednio długi wibrator i zrobić mocne szalunki i wylać za jedym razem. Beton będzie najbardziej napierał na szalunek na dole więc tam się mocniej przyłóż.

----------


## gaultier

Dzięki za opinie, mnie najbardziej interesuje w tej chwili stwierdzenie 


> słupy *powinno* zalewać się w całości, zwłaszcza takie wysokie.


Wiem że najlepiej by było zalać wszystko na raz, ale mnie interesuje czy technologia dopuszcza podzielenie tego na etapy.

W kwestii zalewania doradzono mi aby zrobić szalunek w kształcie litery U i zamykać go fragmentami powiedzmy po 120 cm, po zalaniu dolnego fragmentu i zawibrowaniu, zamknąć kolejny fragment i tak do samej góry. 

Kwestia jest tego, że na chwilę obecną nie potrzebuję tych słupów. Najbardziej zależy mi na zasypaniu wykopu, a tego nie zrobię, jeśli słupy nie będą wystawały ponad poziom terenu.

Później mógłbym je wylać w całości razem ze schodami w klatce schodowej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie rozumiem jak je zamknąć?
To może kompromis, zrób teraz szalunek do tej wysokości co chcesz zasypać, zabezpiecz na czas wykopu. Potem zrobisz szalunek wyżej, zalejesz a tą częśc podziemną zostawisz zakopaną. Ja tak zrobiłem ze stopą fundamentową.
A propo powinno to u siebie też chciałem na raty ale rozmawiałem ze swoim kierbudem i znajomym też kierbudem co sam ma firmę budowlaną i obydwaj odradzali i mówili ze to błąd w sztuce, że nie można "łamać" słupa w połowie czy tam inaczej, ze np do wysokości wieńca można zrobić, a wieniec "dolać" ale tak żeby jak Ty chcesz to nie. Musiałbyś jakąs książkę o wykonywaniu konstrukcji żelbetowych dopaśc żeby poznać szczegóły, albo może się znajdzie tutaj jakiś z wiedzą/dyplomem  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Sebastian w zasadzie ma rację, w całości na pewno będzie nieco lepiej. Nikt z dyplomem nie powie Ci o ile bo takich rzeczy się nie uwzględnia w obliczeniach. Ja natomiast mogę Ci zagwarantować, że jak dasz dodatkowego pręta żebrowanego to na pewno gorzej nie będzie, chociaż i tak widzę, że masz tam sporo prętów.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------

